# How Many Geese?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How many Goose are still operational?

Where are they ?

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The biggest collection of them is at the Colorado State Railroad Museum.

"The Colorado Railroad Museum owns Geese No. 2, 6, and 7; the Galloping Goose Historical Society in Dolores, Colorado owns No. 5; the City of Telluride, Colorado owns No. 4 (which has just been restored back to service) and Karl Schaffer, from Ridgway, Colorado has built a replica of No. 1."


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont forget the Goose owned and operated by Knotts Berry Farm. Number 3?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 

Six of the seven original geese still exist and have been restored to their 1950's look, and all are operational, a replica of the first one was built in Ridgeway. Goose #1 was scavenged to build goose #6 the work Goose. 

Andre


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

At this time of year,I would say most have flown south


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We are south and the Snowbirds are winging in. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 21 Oct 2012 07:45 PM 
We are south and the Snowbirds are winging in. 

John 
You got that right. We must now be on our guard when we get on the freeways and side streets. 

JJ


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Counting the recreation of Goose #1 there were 8 geese built. Recently 7 of them have been running. Numbers 2 through 7 (some restored in the last decade) and the recreation of number 1.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Beware of the Crown Vic or Grand Marquise crusing down the road with the left turn signal permanently on.


----------

